# Audio, problema in gnome e impostazioni generali

## pingoo

Ho ripristinato gentoo sul portatile, ma ho un problema con l'audio che è troppo basso. 

Premetto che al momento uso gnome, installato inizialmente tramite gnome-light 3.2.1

A) Non ricordo e non ho capito chi esattamente mi gestisce l'audio tra alsa e pulseaudio, in teoria gnome dovrebbe usare quest'ultimo ma accedendo ad "Impostazioni audio" ho due comportamenti strani:

il volume non può essere alzato oltre il 100%, mentre la regolazione funziona sotto il 100%

se ho un'applicazione che usa l'audio, ad es. rhythmbox, non appare nella tab applicazioni che mostra "Nessuna applicazione sta riproducendo dell'audio"Inoltre ho sì un processo pulseaudio attivo ma, se lo killo, l'audio continua a funzionare... Qualche idea su cosa controllare e come ottenere il funzionamento corretto delle impostazioni audio?

```
USE="X alsa asyncns caps dbus equalizer gdbm glib gnome ipv6 orc ssl tcpd udev -avahi -bluetooth -doc -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -test"
```

B) In alternativa, avevo provato con alsa ad usare il pacchetto alsaequal, ma le impostazioni dell'equalizzatore non vengono sentite a livello di sistema; ad esempio se lancio alsaplayer <file_audio>, non tiene conto delle impostazioni dell'equalizzatore al contrario di quanto accade se esplicito la cosa, ovvero alsaplayer -D equal <file_audio>

In realtà avrei preferito usare solo alsa ma visto che per gnome pulseaudio è obbligatorio, a questo punto è forse più comoda la soluzione A

Concludo col fatto che anche se aggiungo alsasound a boot, ad ogni avvio (gdm/gnome) l'audio è a muto mentre il livello master è al massimo

----------

## pingoo

Ho aggiornato a gnome(light) 3.4 ma avevo già risolto il problema dell'audio oltre il 100% e con "Nessuna applicazione sta riproducendo dell'audio" ma a dire il vero non ricordo come, mi pare che fosse stato sufficiente ricompilare un pacchetto con la USE pulseaudio attiva, quasi sicuramente gst-plugins-meta. Come intuibile questa cosa vale solo per le applicazioni che usano pulseaudio.

Non ho invece ancora trovato un equalizzatore da usare.

Il problema però che vorrei risolvere quanto prima è dovuto al fatto che sia gdm sia la sessione gnome si avviano con l'audio a muto, devo quindi riattivarlo manualmente ogni volta. A voi funziona correttamente? Qualche idea?

----------

